# OMG - R8 Launch Info and PHOTOS!



## jampott

Sod the Porsche GT3...










Eyewatering.


----------



## Leg

mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## saint

Sod the house, home improvements, holidays & the weekly shop!!


----------



## jampott

Look at the stance. The haunches. The wheels filling the arches.

Why couldn't they do that with the TT? 

Don't think I need to see the rest. I'd cheerfully drive it around with the drapes still on.


----------



## jampott

Apparently the interior really is to die for. Unlike anything else currently in the range.

Argh.

Full launch is 22:00 French Time (Paris).


----------



## Leg

err, at risk of heading down a rocky path, how much are these going to be?


----------



## Neil

I heard Â£80k


----------



## jampott

Cheaper in Canadian $$ 

Hopefully we'll get an idea of price and spec later.

My money suggests Â£65k-Â£75k for the "base" model V8. Available Spring.

Â£85k-Â£95k for the V10. Available Winte 2007, Spring 2008.

Just a rough guess though. Nobody's sure as yet.


----------



## Leg

Base model RS4 engined?


----------



## jampott

Leg said:


> Base model RS4 engined?


Yeah. Parked neatly behind the driver. Dry sump, new magnetic dampers, 4wd, and obviously (even from that shot) totally head-turning looks.


----------



## Leg

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Base model RS4 engined?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Parked neatly behind the driver. Dry sump, new magnetic dampers, 4wd, and obviously (even from that shot) totally head-turning looks.
Click to expand...

no silly front grill?


----------



## jampott

Leg said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Base model RS4 engined?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Parked neatly behind the driver. Dry sump, new magnetic dampers, 4wd, and obviously (even from that shot) totally head-turning looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no silly front grill?
Click to expand...

No, not really.

They've been running the pre-prod models with front disguise (and some side / rear) - for instance the pre-prod ones had a red strip matching the width of the rear lights, so the whole band across the back was red. That obviously hasn't made it into production (thank God).

Front is likely to have small angular lights, probably also sporting the same LED running lights as on the S6, and with quite a thin nose, won't have a guppy grille.


----------



## John C

Is the 22:00 CET launch going to be shown anywhere on TV, Internet etc?


----------



## jampott

jacTT225 said:


> Is the 22:00 CET launch going to be shown anywhere on TV, Internet etc?


Its not on the Audi channel...


----------



## TTej

jampott said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the 22:00 CET launch going to be shown anywhere on TV, Internet etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Its not on the Audi channel...
Click to expand...

its not being shown to public till tomorrow. just press tonight


----------



## NaughTTy

You're not taken with it then Tim :? :wink: :lol:


----------



## jampott

Woo

http://microsites.audi.com/audir8/html/


----------



## vlastan

This is a TT with a big engine!!


----------



## jampott

41bhp
317ft/lb torque

0-62 4.6s
187mph VMAX

red lines at 8250rpm

Optional R-Tronic gearbox.


----------



## vlastan

jampott said:


> 41bhp
> 317ft/lb torque
> 
> 0-62 4.6s


It goes so fast with 41bhp?  :lol:

Anyway, the interior is identical to the TT. :wink:


----------



## jampott




----------



## TTej

4 colours on realise and a choice in that side metal bit.

2 types of allows

interesting.


----------



## The Silver Surfer

The back end looks better than the front. (IMO, of course)


----------



## John C

OMFG - how fab is that, cool microsite!

Maybe changing mind back from MkII to R8 now? Still first on the list at my dealers. <sigh>


----------



## jampott

The Silver Surfer said:


> The back end looks better than the front. (IMO, of course)


Fine. That's about all that most people will see...


----------



## John C

Is it just me or are those the MkIIs Filler cap, rear lights, and wing mirrors!


----------



## Leg

They just HAD to put the grill on didnt they.

Otherwise, very nice. Not sure about Â£80K though, lots to choose from for Â£80K


----------



## The Silver Surfer

jampott said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The back end looks better than the front. (IMO, of course)
> 
> 
> 
> Fine. That's about all that most people will see...
Click to expand...

Do you live somewhere with only one-way streets?


----------



## saint

jacTT225 said:


> OMFG - how fab is that, cool microsite!
> 
> Maybe changing mind back from MkII to R8 now? Still first on the list at my dealers. <sigh>


I'll take the MKII then!!


----------



## tehdarkstar

It looks brilliant. I love it... Note to self: Start saving money... :?


----------



## jampott

Leg said:


> They just HAD to put the grill on didnt they.
> 
> Otherwise, very nice. Not sure about Â£80K though, lots to choose from for Â£80K


I detest the corporate grille, but actually think it works on that car, as its smaller than the surrounding bits, so seems a bit more in proportion.

Anyway, attention is drawn to the stunning lights.

If you download the screensaver you can see some wonderful close-up detail shots, including the front lights (and indicator lens) plus the engine bay etc...

I know there's a lot of cars for Â£80k, but I'm not certain this will price that high. I still think Â£70k ballpark. Even so, plenty of competition, but none of it aluminium space frame, midmounted V8 and such tasty looks.

I think if you park one next to anything else in that market sector, it'll be the one that stands out...


----------



## Leg

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just HAD to put the grill on didnt they.
> 
> Otherwise, very nice. Not sure about Â£80K though, lots to choose from for Â£80K
> 
> 
> 
> I detest the corporate grille, but actually think it works on that car, as its smaller than the surrounding bits, so seems a bit more in proportion.
> 
> Anyway, attention is drawn to the stunning lights.
> 
> If you download the screensaver you can see some wonderful close-up detail shots, including the front lights (and indicator lens) plus the engine bay etc...
> 
> I know there's a lot of cars for Â£80k, but I'm not certain this will price that high. I still think Â£70k ballpark. Even so, plenty of competition, but none of it aluminium space frame, midmounted V8 and such tasty looks.
> 
> I think if you park one next to anything else in that market sector, it'll be the one that stands out...
Click to expand...

TBH I actually thought the same, of the grills ive seen on Audis it probably suits that best. It seems squatter and more fitting.

Its funny, compared to a BMW M6, thats much nicer IMO (sorry Obi) but whether I could pass over a used lambo for it, hmm, not sure. I saw a lmbo the other day in a car park and had to hold my coat over my jeans till I got in the car :lol:

It is very nice though, whether it will give me the courage to confront the Mrs for the double signature on the emigration/retirement funds is doubtful though so my opinion (even more than usual) is probably irrelivent :lol:


----------



## R6B TT

Where will the dogs fit Tim ?

Or will you have to get Bert back ?


----------



## NUM_TT

The movie on the site posted is great


----------



## Kell

Gearknob looks nice too...










V8...










At last, an Audi with the engine behind the front axle...










Arty farty shot...


----------



## Kell

jampott said:


> 41bhp
> 317ft/lb torque
> 
> 0-62 4.6s
> 187mph VMAX
> 
> red lines at 8250rpm
> 
> Optional R-Tronic gearbox.


41bhp? seems a little under powered.


----------



## vlastan

Did you see how wide it is?  It will never fit in your garage.


----------



## ronin

Perfect justification for an armed blag.


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> Sod the Porsche GT3...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eyewatering.


That does look stunning. Not read the whole thread yet, but did anyone notice the body differences on the 2 cars?? On the closest R8 the panel behind the back edge of the door is body coloured, but on the furthest R8 it's black. Does that mean the furthest away example is different in any other way?? i.e. ones the V8 & the other the V10. Can't see any other differences & the wheels look the same on both.

Heart says get one, head & wife says not a chance in hell, so without some rear seating i can't follow my heart.


----------



## W7 PMC

Just watched the Microsite video & i've had a proper sex wee :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

Just answered my own question. The side plate is available in optional colours.

I'd suggest Ice Silver with Carbon Sigma Sideblade or Phantom Black with Lava Grey Sideblade. Either way the 5-spokes are the wheels to go for.


----------



## ronin

W7 PMC said:


> Heart says get one, head & wife says not a chance in hell, so without some rear seating i can't follow my heart.


Simple - get divorced.


----------



## Jae

OMG!!!


----------



## Carlos

Hmm.

I want to like it. I love the RS4.

I think the styling is too complex. Too much going on. The optional side panel colour - what's that about? The fins at the rear - can't remove the image of mid-80s Ferrari. I like the front though.

As Tim says, nothing else like it. Perhaps I will get used to it.

The nose in the front quarter view reminds me of the Fiat Coupe. Which is no bad thing as I think the Fiat is a fabulous looking car.


----------



## jonah

Looks amazing especially like it in the black and darker grey, looks very menacing 8)


----------



## Kell

W7 PMC said:


> *That does look stunning. Not read the whole thread yet, but did anyone notice the body differences on the 2 cars?? On the closest R8 the panel behind the back edge of the door is body coloured, but on the furthest R8 it's black. * Does that mean the furthest away example is different in any other way?? i.e. ones the V8 & the other the V10. Can't see any other differences & the wheels look the same on both.
> 
> Heart says get one, head & wife says not a chance in hell, so without some rear seating i can't follow my heart.


Someone did mention that what I assumed was a bare alu panel can be coloured.


----------



## Kell

In fact, it was TTej...



TTej said:


> 4 colours on realise and a choice in that side metal bit.
> 
> 2 types of allows
> 
> interesting.


----------



## vlastan

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sod the Porsche GT3...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eyewatering.
> 
> 
> 
> That does look stunning. Not read the whole thread yet, but did anyone notice the body differences on the 2 cars?? On the closest R8 the panel behind the back edge of the door is body coloured, but on the furthest R8 it's black. Does that mean the furthest away example is different in any other way?? i.e. ones the V8 & the other the V10. Can't see any other differences & the wheels look the same on both.
> 
> Heart says get one, head & wife says not a chance in hell, so without some rear seating i can't follow my heart.
Click to expand...

Your wife has a car with rear seats. So why do you need another one?


----------



## W7 PMC

vlastan said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sod the Porsche GT3...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eyewatering.
> 
> 
> 
> That does look stunning. Not read the whole thread yet, but did anyone notice the body differences on the 2 cars?? On the closest R8 the panel behind the back edge of the door is body coloured, but on the furthest R8 it's black. Does that mean the furthest away example is different in any other way?? i.e. ones the V8 & the other the V10. Can't see any other differences & the wheels look the same on both.
> 
> Heart says get one, head & wife says not a chance in hell, so without some rear seating i can't follow my heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your wife has a car with rear seats. So why do you need another one?
Click to expand...

Because she works & being in Sales she's sometimes away from home for a 2/3 days. Our child is only 2 so i've no desire to strap him up in the front of any car given the infinate numbers of airbags in most very modern cars (some can't be switched off). Also taking tomorrow as an example, Judith won't be home till 7:30ish so i'll be picking Joshua up from Nursery at 5pm but i've my other 2 kids staying over tomorrow night so have to shoot over to Preston to collect them. How can i do that in a 2-seater??

For most of the time i could get away with having only a 2-seater but as we both use our cars for work we'd struggle sometimes if one of the cars was totally un-practical.


----------



## W7 PMC

ronin said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heart says get one, head & wife says not a chance in hell, so without some rear seating i can't follow my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> Simple - get divorced.
Click to expand...

Then i'd not be able to afford such a car, what with the settlement & maintenance she'd rape me for & i would have to settle for a 15yr old Maestro :lol:


----------



## Leg

Similar general car issues for me, damn that high sperm count.... :wink:


----------



## Neil

Looks like a Gallardo to me (ie. fantastic). No surprise there though (same designers working on it?)


----------



## John C

Kell are there any more pics from the press office site you can post?

Please.


----------



## Neil

V8 will be around Â£76k, per Audi UK...

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... 6&f=86&h=0


----------



## DXN

Now that is what the new TT should have been like the market is expanding with this, but why is that 70K? and whose gonna be the first to get one?

my change jar came to Â£26.34 

however, weve come along way



Kell said:


> Gearknob looks nice too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would just be a toy car


----------



## garyc

jampott said:


>


Yuk 
Shit.


----------



## BreTT

So....Â£76k....I'll stick with my Z3M Coupe and pocket the change. :roll:


----------



## jampott

Gary, do you truly think its shit?

I know you're a blinkered old git  :lol: but even the wildest Porsche fanboy must see *something* in the R8... I know they're chalk and cheese, but there can't be many people on the planet that could look at that and think "I don't like it..."

Sure, it'll date, as most cars do... and it might not look so hot in 15-20 years - but right NOW it looks pretty damn good


----------



## vagman

Looks absolutely stunning. 8)

It's a pity I don't have a spare 80 grand kicking about.


----------



## saint

feck me where did u come from!!

So - what's for 2007 Mr Vagman?


----------



## TTej

more pics

http://www.supercars.net/gallery/119513/950/1.html


----------



## Kell

jacTT225 said:


> Kell are there any more pics from the press office site you can post?
> 
> Please.


There are, but I can't post them.

I normally just link to the shots to display them here, but I think they're cottoning on to this approach as most of the links only go to thumbnails. :?

Unless I download them, resize them, then upload them again I can't link to them...


----------



## Jae

where's the bonnet gone???


----------



## Jae

Never say never


----------



## ronin

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 
Wonky.


----------



## garyc

jampott said:


> Gary, do you truly think its shit?
> 
> I know you're a blinkered old git  :lol: but even the wildest Porsche fanboy must see *something* in the R8... I know they're chalk and cheese, but there can't be many people on the planet that could look at that and think "I don't like it..."
> 
> Sure, it'll date, as most cars do... and it might not look so hot in 15-20 years - but right NOW it looks pretty damn good


I see 'obvious'; 'every styling cliche chucked at it'; 'different for now' 'bling' etc. I dont see a light weight, exciting mid-engined, V8 sports car OR a GT.

Yes I have hated the R8 since the LeMans concept and been consistent about it. That has nothing to do with my liking Porsches, as I like a lot of cars. But not this one.

Bar the interior, which is great, the exterior is a bastard hotch potch, overly decorated and lacking a single cohesive line beyond the Smart car bit in the middle.

The front reminds me of a Fiat Brava morphed with the ugly current corporate grill. The rear strakes and shit are just plain vile and looked funny on a Testarossa in the 80s. the profile is unbalanced and the roofline ill suited. There is nothing tidy and flowing about the design.

It's obvious, bitty, shouty and decidedly uncool. I dare say some happless fools will pay Â£80K for one.

An Aston Martin, Porsche, and now an Audi all Â£80K. Only one unproven.

Wouldn't a true 'entry' 4.2 v8 425hp Â£80K Gallardo have made more sense.

For me the Emperor is naked.


----------



## garyc

ps if Audi really had balls and the courage of their convictions, they would have made the R8 a V10 or V12 diesel. :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

totally love the car except i prefer the steering wheel on the RS4. Must convince myself i really cant afford it. Even if i could it would still be the Aston for me. But only because my heart has always wanted one.


----------



## vlastan

genocidalduck said:


> totally love the car except i prefer the steering wheel on the RS4. Must convince myself i really cant afford it. Even if i could it would still be the Aston for me. But only because my heart has always wanted one.


Buy the R8 and then buy the RS4 steering wheel and swap it. :wink:


----------



## clived

Ok, I have to admit that I've been pretty non-plussed by the R8 so far.

Until I created this image on the microsite.... :twisted:










Anyone want to buy 900bhp of TT and RS4?


----------



## caney

clived said:


> Anyone want to buy 900bhp of TT and RS4?


if indeed you had 900bhp between the 2 cars?


----------



## clived

caney said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to buy 900bhp of TT and RS4?
> 
> 
> 
> if indeed you had 900bhp between the 2 cars?
Click to expand...

 Now now Steve, I know you're getting nervous.... That's the aiming point for the TT. If I come up short, I can alwats cheat and bung some Nos on :-D ;-)


----------



## Kell

Much as I hate to do it, I have to agree with Gary to a certain extent.

The Bonnet is a bit low and the bubble a bit high in comparison to each other. When you compare it with the Gallardo, it just doesn't have the 'right' proportions. Though I have to say, this is only from a purely side-on view.

I think it looks great from most other angles.


----------



## PaulS

R8 looks interesting initially, but once you look into the detailing, it doesn't add up. Doesn't flow. And I really don't like those side air scoops. The Gallardo looks way better.

Is the R8 burdoned with an auto box (ok - dsg :wink: ) or can you have a manual. I can't stand auto boxes.

Audi have supposedly moved the TT upmarket with the MK2, and as Gary says, are now trying to move into Porsche/Aston/Lambo circles with the R8. Â£80K ???

"Could do better/must try harder" :wink:


----------



## caney

clived said:


> If I come up short, I can alwats cheat and bung some Nos on :-D ;-)


lol not that old chestnut,nos is a performance enhancement like any other modification  most big powered cars use nitrous now as well you know :wink: toyed with the idea of a using a bigger turbo but not sure if i could cope with the extra lag on a 1.8.now a 2.1 is a different matter will be good to see what you can achieve mate


----------



## Kell

Production has started:


----------



## garyc

424hp Rs4 = 1660kg
420hp R8 V8 = 1558Kg
520hp Gallardo V10 = 1640kg
415hp GT3 = 1340kg

R8 Lightweight space frame construction my arse. :wink:


----------



## TTotal

clived said:


> Ok, I have to admit that I've been pretty non-plussed by the R8 so far.
> 
> Until I created this image on the microsite.... :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to buy 900bhp of TT and RS4?


 

I made exactly the same choices but the six spokes are cleaner...

My order is in


----------



## GW1970

jampott said:


> Look at the stance. The haunches. The wheels filling the arches.
> 
> Why couldn't they do that with the TT?


Couldn't agree more :roll:


----------



## garyc

GW1970 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the stance. The haunches. The wheels filling the arches.
> 
> *Why couldn't they do that with the TT? *
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree more :roll:
Click to expand...

Because for this exercise they started off with a Lamorghini as opposed to a Golf. :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Further more I have approval from Helen too 

Who wants a nice house ? :?


----------



## ir_fuel

garyc said:


> 424hp Rs4 = 1660kg
> 420hp R8 V8 = 1558Kg
> 520hp Gallardo V10 = 1640kg
> 415hp GT3 = 1340kg
> 
> R8 Lightweight space frame construction my arse. :wink:


Dont you forget they removed all the "comfort" parts out of a GT3, making ik near to impossible to use as a daily drive :wink:


----------



## garyc

ir_fuel said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 424hp Rs4 = 1660kg
> 420hp R8 V8 = 1558Kg
> 520hp Gallardo V10 = 1640kg
> 415hp GT3 = 1340kg
> 
> R8 Lightweight space frame construction my arse. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you forget they removed all the "comfort" parts out of a GT3, making ik near to impossible to use as a daily drive :wink:
Click to expand...

You may be thinking of the 996 GT3.

With the exception of no rear seats, the 997 GT3 has options a plenty and good standard kit:

http://cc.porsche.de/pva/ui/pva/fs_...en&USER=EN&BOS=win&BV=6&BF=ie4&BORG=microsoft

check 997 gt3 configurator options.

Quotes:
<<Even loaded with comfort gear, it weights 15kg less than before. The damping, with the softer mapping, takes all the sharp edges away and even though there's more head-toss than in any regular 997, this is a usable everyday car. That could pitch at an endurance race and beat most everything in the paddock. >>

<<Assuming that it would be superior to its predecessor on the track, we were stunned that it is more comfortable on the road as well. Those clever engineers at Weissach have done it again, and how.>>

Sounds OK to me. :wink:


----------



## Sim

http://www.bang-olufsen.com/web2/member ... 3354774094

Sound too


----------



## HighTT

Soory if this in already in the 9 pages on this topic,
(which I've not read  ) but have you seen this?

http://microsites.audi.com/audir8/htm


----------



## TTotal

JampoTT posted........

Posted: 27 Sep 2006 20:11

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Woo

http://microsites.audi.com/audir8/html/
_________________


----------



## Lisa.

Apologises if this pic has been posted before but its the first time I'd seen it and its a very 










John, you'd better stock up on Windowlene


----------



## Loz180

Nice car. Best eye candy I have seen in a while!


----------



## Carlos

I was skeptical at first, but having seen the pics in Evo mag this month I am in full-on want-one mode.

In fact I might even prefer an R8 to a 911


----------



## garyc

Carlos said:


> I was skeptical at first, but having seen the pics in Evo mag this month I am in full-on want-one mode.
> 
> In fact I might even prefer an R8 to a 911


The interior and the detailing (no, not polishing - the blingy bits) are very good. Typically Audi if not a little obvious. I wonder if the dynamics are typically Audi?

Made me smile to see that a RWD FIA regs ready racer/homologtaed road car may be considered. From Quattro Gmbh. :lol: :lol: :lol:

But of course Lambo already have an RWD GT light weight Gallardo in the wings....

R8 nice for poseurs and LED fetishists. For drivers, let's see how it shapes up against the AMV8 and 997 on both road and track.

A lot of assumptions being made on a car that no one has driven outside factory teams.


----------



## garyc

slightly OT, but on subject of beautiful cars, I thought that the Peugeot 908 racer also featrured in EVO, was absolutely stunning in both proportion and detail.


----------



## TTotal

Imagine parking that machine at Tescos?


----------



## garyc

...in the Mother and Baby spaces. :lol:


----------



## TTotal

And the misses with not only wheel kerbing but body kerbing incidents


----------



## TTotal

garyc said:


> ...in the Mother and Baby spaces. :lol:


That's where you will be anyway Gary - I forgot :lol:


----------



## Kell

garyc said:


> ...in the Mother and Baby spaces. :lol:


Isn't the PC thing Parent and Toddler?

Let's not be sexist here.


----------



## TTotal

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...in the Mother and Baby spaces. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the PC thing Parent and *Toddler?*
> 
> Let's not be sexist here.
Click to expand...

Not sure if that is correct either...

perhaps vertically challenged and temporarily unstable ? :?


----------



## garyc

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...in the Mother and Baby spaces. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the PC thing Parent and Toddler?
> 
> Let's not be sexist here.
Click to expand...

Wouldn't toddler exclude babies?

Anyway I used one of these spaces for first time at Tescos in Burnham-on-Sea last week. As I backed the car into a space, I got a shitty look from the mum with the single toddler and bloody great Voyager next to space. Could see it on her face "Bloody BMW drivers" etc, as she clearly didnt think ther was a baby on board (I know, I should get a sticker :idea: :wink: ) and that I was taking a liberty.

She looked quite surprised and even smiled as I proceeded to extract the Britax complete with 2 week old tot from the rears seats of car. Sprogs do seem to bring out best in people.

All together. Ahhhhhh. :roll:


----------



## Carlos

Yep, no better way to attract admiring glances from the milfs than to be playing the doting dad.


----------



## W7 PMC

Carlos said:


> Yep, no better way to attract admiring glances from the milfs than to be playing the doting dad.


*LOL*


----------



## garyc

Carlos said:


> Yep, no better way to attract admiring glances from the milfs than to be playing the doting dad.


School run :twisted:


----------



## TTotal

Against all those Chelsea tractors LOL you may just win :lol:


----------

